# Help decorating my new bedroom!



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

With what you have existing most any color will work. Both the gray and the dark floors are such neutral colors and blend well with the whole color wheel. Your first step I would think would be to decide if you want bright and playful colors, calm colors, etc.---because the choice of color will dictate how the room makes you feel. Have you given any thought to that?????


----------



## jamz (Sep 10, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> With what you have existing most any color will work. Both the gray and the dark floors are such neutral colors and blend well with the whole color wheel. Your first step I would think would be to decide if you want bright and playful colors, calm colors, etc.---because the choice of color will dictate how the room makes you feel. Have you given any thought to that?????



I was thinking since I'm mostly going to be spending all my time in the room at night I'd like to have brighter colours but calming at the same time.


----------

